# Revocation Custom Shop Jackson Warrior 7....Dear Lord



## Church2224 (Jan 30, 2013)

Misha just posted this in an album on Facebook. All I got to say is I hope the Warrior gets a proper 7 string release, this thing is gorgeous!


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jan 30, 2013)

well god damn....


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 30, 2013)

Killer guitar, awesome band.

Nothing more to add


----------



## Necris (Jan 30, 2013)

Approved.


----------



## dino_cooley (Jan 30, 2013)

daayum!


----------



## loktide (Jan 30, 2013)

that's hot! 

also, revocation fucking rips!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

This just cured my erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would punch a baby for that guitar. I can usually nitpick a guitar to death...but damn....that's beautiful and perfect.


----------



## kruneh (Jan 30, 2013)

Sick top!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 30, 2013)

sexiest pointy guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 30, 2013)

Hate to be that guy but...


Pickup rings...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 30, 2013)

sick guitar for a sick player


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 30, 2013)

GIMMIE!!!!!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh lord, the GAS!
Stunning.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 30, 2013)

And why isn't everyone a huge Jackson fan? 

Amazing!


----------



## Adrian87 (Jan 30, 2013)

no rings and that thing is completely flawless


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweeeet, thanks for posting this! I have a custom Kelly 7-string on order with a spalted maple top and headstock and made it clear I want highly figured spalt, but no flame in mine. Seeing this I'm confident I'll get just what I'm hoping for (though this one is flamed).


Rev.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 30, 2013)

Too similar to a regular WR1, they won't make it.

Jackson has made it clear that they have ZERO interest in making 7-string versions of the guitars that people love from them - unless you want to order a custom and wait 2+ years.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet. Love me some spalted maple.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2013)

Hot but...the incorrectly sized sharkfins on what would be a 3k+ instrument is sloppppppy


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 30, 2013)

What's better than a natural superstrat? A natural Warrior.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm absolutely getting ahold of Dave to get some quality time with this masterpiece next time Revocation rolls through town.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

I Voyager said:


> Hate to be that guy but...
> 
> 
> Pickup rings...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 30, 2013)

DAT SPALT


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 30, 2013)

lolzzz. I'll be that dude too, I do not like mount rings on 7 strings. Just looks funny, and the inlays. come on guys. Fix that already!


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2013)

I Voyager said:


> Hate to be that guy but...
> 
> 
> Pickup rings...



Leave.

Don't come back.


----------



## WillDfx (Jan 30, 2013)

Dear Christ!!!! That's absolutely stunning, I can't get over it. Look how tight that bridge route is, CRAZY!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 30, 2013)

Randy said:


> Leave.
> 
> Don't come back.


This is the only 7 I've seen that looks good with pu rings. So foxy.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 30, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Hot but...the incorrectly sized sharkfins on what would be a 3k+ instrument is sloppppppy


 
I think there's a misconception that the sharkfins are supposed to go all the way to the edge.

Take a look at any USA 6 string without strings on it (as to not fool your eyes). There's a decent amount of space between the inlay and the binding.

I remember well when Jackson used some 6 string sized inlays on 7's and that's not the case here. I also know the example of the SLAT-7's that seem to have a wider inlay than many of the CS 7's. 

I agree that wider looks better, but just because that's what they do by default means that it is sloppy. I believe they are just scaling what they do with the 6's to the 7's.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh. My.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 30, 2013)

What's up with some people being so anti-pickup rings? I just never got this and see it a lot on here. So what, it has plastic mounting rings big whoop. Personally I think the pickup tab routes on direct mount Dimarzio's look a bit odd. How does this look so much better?







Rev.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 30, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> What's up with some people being so anti-pickup rings? I just never got this and see it a lot on here. So what, it has plastic mounting rings big whoop. Personally I think the pickup tab routes on direct mount Dimarzio's look a bit odd. How does this look so much better?
> 
> 
> 
> Rev.


 
I think it's as simple as.....if you grew up wanting a USA Jackson, the ring is no big thing. If you grew up wanting an Ibanez Prestige, you want direct mount damn it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> I think it's as simple as.....if you grew up wanting a USA Jackson, the ring is no big thing. If you grew up wanting an Ibanez Prestige, you want direct mount damn it.



Good point. If that's true, keep your Ibanezyness away from Jackson, people.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> I think there's a misconception that the sharkfins are supposed to go all the way to the edge.
> 
> Take a look at any USA 6 string without strings on it (as to not fool your eyes). There's a decent amount of space between the inlay and the binding.
> 
> ...



I know but I still find it incredibly lazy


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 30, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> What's up with some people being so anti-pickup rings? I just never got this and see it a lot on here. So what, it has plastic mounting rings big whoop. Personally I think the pickup tab routes on direct mount Dimarzio's look a bit odd. How does this look so much better?
> 
> 
> Rev.



It doesn't, people are retarded. The rings look better than seeing the damn mounting tabs and the rest of the pickup. I don't hear the same bitching about truss rod covers, trem cavity covers, or control cavity covers - they have pretty much the same function.


----------



## Rook (Jan 30, 2013)

Frickin love warriors, always have, never been able to put my finger on why.




Llllllllove em.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 30, 2013)

Man that thing is badass. Glad to see he won't be playing beat up bc rich guitars anymore lol.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 30, 2013)

I like Jackson but I've never been pleased with there volume knob location. For me it's way to close to the bridge pickup. Really cool guitar though and I've always loved the look of spalt. Congrats to the guy from Revocation if that's actually going to him.


----------



## skeels (Jan 30, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> What's better than a natural superstrat? A natural Warrior.


 
I always liked that Pablo Extreme Warrior. Kind of like a lightning-boltified Warrior.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 30, 2013)

Such an incredible spalted top that I'm not even going to complain about the Floyd like I normally would, because I'm an asshole. 

Revocation are an incredible band and Dave deserves a sick guitar such as this.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 30, 2013)

Riffer said:


> I like Jackson but I've never been pleased with there volume knob location. For me it's way to close to the bridge pickup.



Oh tell me about it! Always drove me nuts too.... which is why for my custom I sent them this image to reference where to put the control layout:







I've found for myself that as long as it's at least halfway back between the bridge pickup and bridge I have no issue. But when it's mounted right under the bridge pickup ring I always hit the knob.


Rev.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 30, 2013)

That is one delicious looking top.


----------



## bulb (Jan 30, 2013)

This guitar owns. The inlays look great and as mentioned have nothing to do with being sloppy or lazy, it's just the way they do them. This is a custom guitar so if he wanted something even slightly different they would have done it for him. Pickup rings are a matter of taste, I don't like them but again if they bothered Dave he would have asked for direct mount. Same for the volume knob. 

Please.
Be happy for him.

This guitar owns.



skeels said:


> I always liked that Pablo Extreme Warrior. Kind of like a lightning-boltified Warrior.



I took some pics of one of those as well:


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 30, 2013)

That warrior is actually Metaldaze's custom one


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 30, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Hot but...the incorrectly sized sharkfins on what would be a 3k+ instrument is sloppppppy



I can't believe they put GOLD rims on that Rolls Royce instead of PLATINUM


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 30, 2013)

bulb said:


> I took some pics of one of those as well:
> 
> [extreme warrior pics]


 
Yes, and thanks for that! Hopefully you don't mind that I already reposted them in my build thread for that Extreme Warrior


----------



## bulb (Jan 30, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Yes, and thanks for that! Hopefully you don't mind that I already reposted them in my build thread for that Extreme Warrior



Of course not! 
Nice one by the way, I didn't pick it up, but it looked amazing and totally caught my eye (which is why I had to shoot it haha!)


----------



## RuffeDK (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh God. That is gorgeous!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 30, 2013)

SO. MUCH. WIN.


----------



## GXPO (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks awesome. I don't really mind pickup rings when the pups are mounted flush


----------



## engage757 (Jan 30, 2013)

Too bad $.50 pieces of plastic were screwed onto one of the sickest tops I have ever seen.


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 30, 2013)

Randy said:


> Leave.
> 
> Don't come back.



Just my preference, doe. 

Beautiful guitar, regardless.


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol, lets try this...

Pickup rings? Oh well.

Floyd? There's the weakspot.


----------



## Panacea224 (Jan 31, 2013)

Pickup rings or not (they don't bother me) that thing looks amazing. They should release a pro series in this vein.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont usually dig overly pointy small body guitars but that thing goes to show what a great piece of wood does to any design. just wow. well played jackson!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 31, 2013)

Phenomenal spalt top. Knowing its a Custom Shop Jackson and by looking at it, Id be willing to bet it plays and sound like a dream. Pickup rings look horrible though


----------



## narad (Jan 31, 2013)

Sort of even prefer the pickup rings here. Lines up perfectly with the floyd tabs...


----------



## Tranquilliser (Jan 31, 2013)

Speaking of the floyd, it looks like one of those new Low Profile OFR7s. Any word on that?


----------



## patata (Jan 31, 2013)

One of the best spalts ive seen


----------



## themike (Jan 31, 2013)

Revocation freaking deserve it man - those guys are some of the COOLEST dudes I've ever met or worked with and Dave is a true showman too.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## haffner1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Pickup rings are no problem- at least it doesn't have stinkin' EMGs in it!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 31, 2013)

This forum is wearying at times. 

"Oh shit, a tiny detail that I don't like? The whole guitar is ruined, I hate it, I'm gonna burn down the building, etc"

That guitar is awesome and I normally do not dig pointy guitars.


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> "Oh shit, a tiny detail that I don't like? The whole guitar is ruined, I hate it, I'm gonna burn down the building, etc"



Apparently you've never seen any threads discussing women on the internet, ever.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 31, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> This forum is wearying at times.
> 
> "Oh shit, a tiny detail that I don't like? The whole guitar is ruined, I hate it, I'm gonna burn down the building, etc"
> 
> That guitar is awesome and I normally do not dig pointy guitars.



I feel that's how it is with all of us guitar players sometimes, no wonder we're perceived as prima donnas.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive wanted to respond to this for the longest time, but my hands were.... _busy_


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 31, 2013)

I actually don't mind that look with pickup rings.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 31, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Ive wanted to respond to this for the longest time, but my hands were.... _busy_


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 31, 2013)

awesomeaustin said:


>


----------



## MastrXploder (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the coolest guitar I've ever seen. Fuck


----------



## trent6308 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice splat top. Love the warrior shape, would make the perfect guitar to beat someone with


----------



## aawshred (Feb 3, 2013)

this guitar and the extreme warrior are totally warping my perception of pointy guitars, i'm really into both of these. i think i'm going to talk to tempesta about an extreme warrior

I also like that the pickup rings kind of add a certain parallel appeal as they align with the floyd rose pretty much perfectly.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 3, 2013)

MAKE SOME BIGGER FECKING INLAYS.

OR DONT PUT ANY AT ALL.

CAPLocks off.


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 3, 2013)

Jackson's been knocking out amazing guitars for so long. They always manage to come up with something totally cool on a regular basis. Nice job.


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 3, 2013)

Actually no. I've come to like the pickup rings now. Now fucking clue why though...


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd have put some wooden ones if I was in charge though.
As a random guy that has to lug his guitars in public transportation and such, I'm off pointies though: they require ridiculously huge cases, the saving grace of my rhoads is that Jackson did special cases for them that don't weigh a ton.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's pretty awesome. One of the dudes in that band (don't know his name, not that familiar with them) did a demo of another 7 string warrior on the Jackson website a while ago. That one was silver with black bevels. Also pretty sick.


----------



## Lirtle (Feb 3, 2013)

Cant wait to hear more 7 string stuff from them. I've been listening to them nonstop since they released the scion EP. Dave and Dan fucking rippppppppp.

... Beautiful guitar too


----------

